# Compound Bow Question



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Back in 1995 I bought a Black Lightning compound bow. And yes I'm aware it's not the best brand out there. But I still know very little about bows. It's been sitting in storage for years. Question is, will I be ok just waxing the string before I shoot it again? Or, do I need to get it restrung? Also, since this bow is 17 years old, is it worth a s*** anymore or should I just buy a newer bow. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Forgot to add, does anyone recommend a specific brand of arrow or type also?


----------



## Shopkins (Nov 9, 2012)

i've always been found of PSE bows. i personally shoot a good couple of years old browning tornado (browning labeled pse) and i always shoot carbon express arrows.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Ok thanks. Is Carbon Express the brand name or the type?


----------



## Shopkins (Nov 9, 2012)

brand


----------



## Karsten (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a couple older Compound bows and I am looking to give them away. The current technology, material and what not makes messing with an old bow just that....Messing with it in my opinion. The new cams, pulleys and wheels are far different than what was state of the art 17 years ago. 

I when to Sportsmen Warehouse and got a lesson as well as walked out with a Diamond Razor Edge Bow, case 2 dozen carbon fiber arrow cut to fit, trigger and what ever else for less than $600.00.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

In all probability if you just have it re-strung you should be fine and it should be servicable. Nothing at all wrong with a good Bow thats been taken care of and maintained. But as many others have mentioned bow technology has come a aweful long ways in 15 years. I have a bow about the same age as yours and instead of putting more money into it I am upgrading to a Mission Ballistic 50-70# compound Bow after the 1st of the year. You may want to consider and upgrade too! Its absolutely amazing what they have out on the market these days at even the mid level priced area of Bows these days. Just something to think about and possibly consider.

I use Carbon Express arrows as well. Maybe not the best out there but they have served me very well. Carbon arrow cost more but I think in the long run they are more economical than even aluminum arrows.


----------



## Gendonnellan (Jul 4, 2013)

I know it sounds stupid but i have a barnett lil banshee compound bow but it is very good when you use the right arrow.In my opinion I think the best arrows to use are ones that are made out of carbon that have those sorta triangle shaped arrow heads anyway just use any arrow you can get >>------>


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Another Carbon Express user here. As far as using your old Bow, it would be a really good idea to put new strings on it. May be a small investment now and if you think you need a new bow Bear is my brand of choice.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

This a good thread with some good advise. I have an old Bear Kodiak Special that I haven't shot in more than 25 years. I am almost afraid to pick it up for fear it will explode! I don't think I would put any money into it if I was to get back into bow hunting. I would think it would be far better to sell/give it away and get something newer.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Gendonnellan said:


> I know it sounds stupid but i have a barnett lil banshee compound bow but it is very good when you use the right arrow.In my opinion I think the best arrows to use are ones that are made out of carbon that have those sorta triangle shaped arrow heads anyway just use any arrow you can get >>------>


In my opinion the best Bow/arrow combination is the one that hits the target. Sorry to rain on the newer is better parade that may follow but the best weapon is the one you know how to use,

My favorite elk gun is a .270winchester which has been out for 50+ years. Yes you can get your WSM's and Lapuas hi which on paper look very impressive, but what are you comfortable with?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Don't shoot that thing. Take it into a pro shop and have it restrung, served and I'd even put a new harness on it. Have them give you the correct spined arrow for your weight then have your draw length adjusted. Stay away from the string leaches, silencers and all that other speed robbing junk. Any carbon arrow is fine, Gold Tip, Easton, Carbon Express etc. I kept a kisser button surz-a-peep and a nocking loop on my string, that was it. My hunting speed was 315 FPS from a Bowtech Black Knight Dually. Great bow.

I'd keep an eye on the limbs too. watch for splitting at the cams (your bow still has eccentrics I think) and look in the limb pockets for cracking around the limb bolts. Old bows are just bad news in my book due to the stresses and fatigue in the limbs and risers under load in storage. Just one opinion of many.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

same here, carbon express. Great arrows, Ive shot mine quite a few times with no problems.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Not reading any other posts, yes restring it and yes it is worth a shit if you can shoot it.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Is there a tutorial on here about bows? Features/Brands to look for or stay away from?


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> Is there a tutorial on here about bows? Features/Brands to look for or stay away from?


Find one you think you would like and Google it, Best way to get your question on that one. everyone has there preferred brand. Me I am a Bear guy but there are people that would not touch them at all. find what you think will work for you and start searching reviews.


----------

